# Light Paper



## fastgun (Jan 6, 2015)

Seems that light paper is now a possibliity. The article says they made it and do not yet know all the ways it will be used.
website is the standard http: followed by //bgr.com/2014/12/29/lightpaper-3d-printed-lighting/


----------



## CoveAxe (Jan 6, 2015)

This sounds pretty implausible to me (LEDs the size of blood cells?). The lack of any detail of picture of any prototype tells me that they are no where close to a 2015 release date, if at all.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 7, 2015)

Fantastic product,cannot wait to try it.I already have a use for it.Been having a good read on the web site,very talented bunch of guys.

These guys are going to make billions out of this.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 7, 2015)

there is plenty of info, just google the lab itself, you did not really expect news site to give you details did you?


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 7, 2015)

alpg88 said:


> there is plenty of info, just google the lab itself, you did not really expect news site to give you details did you?



I went straight to the makers site and you can see this being a massive product.


----------



## CoveAxe (Jan 7, 2015)

alpg88 said:


> there is plenty of info, just google the lab itself, you did not really expect news site to give you details did you?



All I see are two tiny pictures of small squares lighting up, and a lot of fluff with photoshopped "applications". If this were really close to being manufactured, they would have tons of demonstration prototypes right now.


----------



## Ken_McE (Jan 20, 2015)

*Links:*

rohinni.com (the manufacturer) Site is rich on graphics, almost no information, very annoying website. They do invite questions.

FastCo Labs (Not sure what they are) Oh wait, here it is:

_*Fast Company* is the world's leading progressive business media brand, with a unique editorial focus on innovation in technology, ethonomics (ethical economics), leadership, and design. Written for, by, and about the most progressive business leaders, Fast Company and FastCompany.com inspire readers and users to think beyond traditional boundaries, lead conversations, and create the future of business._

OK, so I still don't know what they are. 8-(

Upbeat press release, nice pictures, can't tell if they are pictures of the actual product or artists conceptions. 

(from press release)

_in its current state, Lightpaper is manufactured by mixing ink and tiny LEDs together and printing them out on a conductive layer. That object is then sandwiched between two other layers and sealed. The tiny diodes are about the size of a red blood cell, and randomly dispersed on the material. When current runs through the diodes, they light up._

This press release makes almost no sense, but they speak of it as if it works. They drop tiny LEDs into the ink and print with them? How do they align them to get the polarity of the electrical connection?? Do most of them wind up facing the wrong way? Who is making loose 8 µm diodes?? what colors can they do? Power consumption? Price? Robustness? Competitive with EL?

Can't tell if this is a real product or this weeks vaporware. If it's real we need a pass around.


----------

